# thyroid is it a problem in pregnancy?



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi can you help? I am nearly 13 wks IVF. Saw midwife at 10 wks and she classed me as high risk due to under active thyroid on 125mg a day. have had this condition since a teenager I'm now 34. She told me that I would have appointment with obstetrics and they would monitor situation. I have not had levels checked since Dec.
She also told me I could ask at my appointment when to stop taking aspirin as she wasn't sure. I am concerned as appointment has come through but is not until 9th Aug I will be 23 wks pregnant. My scan last wk was fine and I have had pregnancy blood test including full blood count as I am on iron tablets for anemia for about the last year. But not thyroid levels. Should I be waiting Until 23 wks for thyroid check. Sorry so long winded.
Thanks
Donna


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

In the area i work we tend to check thyroid every 6 weeks to ensure the level is adequate but in other areas there are different protocols.  If all is well and there is no other risk factors you could be under midwifery care.  I would go to Gp and get it checked and it will also act as a baseline result for your pregnancy. 

Hope it helps

Jan


----------



## dippy3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks I've been to my GP and she has done blood tests for me. 
Thanks again
Donna


----------

